# Icones considérées comme des dossiers



## Elfstone (15 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir tout le monde,

Petit nouveau sur Mac (je possède un MacBook Pro 13" depuis Noël) j'ai parcouru le forum pour découvrir comment changer les icônes de mes dossiers et fichiers.

J'ai testé la méthode du copier-coller entre deux dossiers, et ça marche impeccable. J'avais aussi installé la version 2 bêta de LiteIcone qui est apparemment compatible avec Lion.

Mon souci est le suivant : j'ai téléchargé des packs d'icônes sur iconfactory, et lorsque je les ouvre, elles ne sont pas en format .icns mais considérées comme des dossiers  ?? Je peux double-cliquer dessus et les ouvrir, comme un dossier classique. Or, sur le site, il est bien indiqué que ce sont des icônes...

J'ai essayé autre chose : le site propose les icônes en containers. J'ai donc téléchargé des icontainers, car j'ai vu que LiteIcone les prenait en charge. Or, il refuse de les ouvrir.

Je me retrouve donc avec des packs d'icônes qui n'en sont pas vraiment. Je peux les utiliser par le biais du copier-coller mais j'aimerai comprendre pourquoi ces icônes ne sonts pas .icns mais des dossiers ??

Est-ce que certains d'entre vous ont déjà rencontré cette situation ? Si oui, comment faire ? Puis-je les utiliser telles quelles avec LiteIcone ?

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Janvier 2012)

Tu peux utiliser Img2icns pour les transformer en .png, puis une nouvelle fois pour les transformer en .icns. Je sais c'est tordu mais c'est comme cela que je procède depuis liongtemps.


----------



## Elfstone (16 Janvier 2012)

Etant donné que ces icônes sont considérées par mon système comme des dossiers, je peux quand même les convertir par le biais de ce logiciel ?

Bon, je vais tester ça alors. Je vous tiens au courant de la suite.


----------



## wath68 (16 Janvier 2012)

Tu fais un clic droit sur ton dossier/icône, puis tu cliques sur la petite icône en haut à gauche et tu fais un cmd+c.

Ensuite tu ouvres Apercu et tu fais cmd+n et voilà, tu peux l'enregistrer comme .icns


----------



## Elfstone (17 Janvier 2012)

Ok, je vais tester cette solution.

Merci pour le conseil


----------



## Elfstone (17 Janvier 2012)

Nickel Wath68, ça marche impeccable ! 

Encore merci pour le tuyau


----------



## Elfstone (17 Janvier 2012)

Heu, finalement non 

Je peux sauvegarder en .icns dans Aperçu comme Wath68 me l'a indiqué, mais lorsque je lis les infos de l'icône pour la méthode du copier-coller, la petite image n'apparaît pas telle qu'elle devrait être, mais en icône Aperçu... Bref, je ne sais pas si je suis clair, mais j'ai dû rater une étape.

Par contre, j'ai installé LiteIcon version 2.0 bêta pour Lion, et là bonne surprise : si je prends une de mes fameuses icônes traitées comme un dossier par Lion, et que je la glisse dans LiteIcon sur l'icône originale, le remplacement se fait 

Bref, je peux quand même utiliser ces icônes-dossiers, mais pas du tout comme je m'attendais à le faire... Si quelqu'un a déjà vu ça, je veux bien une explication


----------



## Elfstone (18 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,

J'ai téléchargé des icône à partir du site Interfacelift, et là toujours pas de format .icns. Cette fois-ci les icônes ne sont pas assimilées à des dossiers, mais à des documents...

Je n'y comprends plus rien : le format des icônes change, et je ne vois pas pourquoi. Elles sont pourtant sensées être a format .icns ou .png normalement non ? J'en ai obtenu au bon format une seule fois.

Si vous avez une explication, merci de me venir en aide, car du coup je n'ose pas procéder à des modifications de mes icônes système ou applications par peur de faire une erreur irrécupérable


----------



## wath68 (19 Janvier 2012)

Tu ouvres ton fichier .icns avec Apercu.
Tu cliques sur la plus grande taille à gauche, puis sur l'image à droite.
Tu fais ensuite un cmd+a puis cmd+c

Ensuite, tu colles (cmd+v) dans la fenêtre d'information, en haut à gauche, à la place de l'icône Apercu.


----------

